# [Xorg] Modelines TFT

## spider312

Salut à tous

Je viens d'acheter un ordinateur portable Transtec Valeo 540 avec un écran en 16/10 qui monte à 1680x1050 (et avec une GeForce Go 6600, 256 Mo et PCIe 16x)

Et bien sur, par défaut Xorg n'acceptait pas de monter à cette résolution, même quand je lui spécifiait, il ignore toutes les résolution que je configure et m'impose une résolution de 1400x1050 (donc la résolution maximale à laquelle je peux monter en 4/3) ce qui déforme fortement les images et videos que je regarde dessus

Hier, par désespoir, je me suis mis à récupérer des confs d'xorg avec des modelines et hsync/vsync qui étaient censés marcher pour cette résolution, et après quelques essais, j'ai enfin eu un fonctionnement ressemblant à ce que je cherchais, mais mainteant, j'aimerais comprendre

Je pensais que les modelines étaient innutiles avec Xorg (surtout avec un TFT), et qu'au pire il pouvait les calculer avec les hsync et vsync, ce qui n'est donc apparement pas le cas

Donc est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer le fonctionnement des modelines avec xorg et un écran TFT, et si il y a un moyen de s'en passer (qu'il les calcule tout seul pour chaque résolution) afin que je puisse accéder aux autres résolution en 16x10 ...

Et de façon plus globale, je cherche une doc exhaustive (même le man ne l'est pas) et claire sur xorg

Merci d'avance (et merci d'avoir survecu à la lecture de mon pavé)

----------

## spider312

up  :Embarassed: 

----------

## brubeck

Si ca peut t'aider a construire ton modeline

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

----------

## bdz

Moi aussi j'aimerais bien comprendre ca! J'ai eu le même problème sur le portable que je suis en train d'installer. Alors que je ne l'avais pas eu sur un autre qui avait la même résolution d'écran.

Juste une hypothèse:

En regardant un peu les log d'XOrg je pense que c'est lié au chipset graphique et a la liste des résolutions contenues dans son bios. Sur certains chipset XOrg n'a pas l'air d'être capable de récuperer la résolution optimale de l'écran. Alors des fois il faut l'aider un peu en précisant une modeline.

Sinon pour déterminer la modeline de mon écran j'ai utilisé read-edid qui donne tout un tas d'informations sur le chipset graphique et l'écran en utilisat les protocoles DDC et EDID.

Pour l'installer:

```
# emerge -av read-edid
```

Pour l'executer:

```
# get-edid | parse-edid
```

Dans la sortie il y a normalement une ou plusieurs sections "Mode" qu'on peut copier/coller directement dans son xorg.conf:

```
 Mode    "1280x800"      # vfreq 65.278Hz, hfreq 53.267kHz

         DotClock        75.000000

         HTimings        1280 1301 1333 1408

         VTimings        800 804 808 816

         Flags   "-HSync" "-VSync"

 EndMode

```

----------

## Mickael

Salut en tapant sous google : 

 *Quote:*   

> Notebook transtec VALEO 540
> 
> 

 

j'ai abouti à la page suivante : 

http://www.transtec.fr/F/F/products/Notebooks/transtecvaleo540notebook.html?fsid=dc4d5aaf05e726421f33e573cae8df6c

et là ils disent que cette machine est vendue avec Windows XP ou SUSE professionel

tu pourras peut être trouvé ton bonheur en leur demandant directement la config pour xorg ou en jetant un oeil chez Suze...

[EDIT] :  *Quote:*   

> Si vous avez des questions, appelez notre hotline téléphonique et notre équipe commerciale vous aidera volontiers (France : 03.88.55.16.00, Suisse : 01 / 818 47-10, Belgique : 0800 / 93 920).

 

[EDIT2]: regarde par là (dit si tu nous postais ton xorg.conf cela éviterait de poster des liens que tu as déjà vu enfin peut être...) http://www.linuxworld.net.nz/sager9860wiki/index.php?title=X.org_setup et qui nous dit :  *Quote:*   

> To get the nVidia drivers to work at 1680x1050, you will need to tweek the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by hand. The key was to add a special "ModeLine" option and "dpms" setting to the "Monitor" section:

 

```

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

ModelName "LCD Panel 1680x1050"

HorizSync 31.5 - 90.0

VertRefresh 59.0 - 85.0

ModeLine "1680x1050" 147.1 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync

Option "dpms"

EndSection 

```

et ceci : 

 *Quote:*   

> In addition to the above, you need a third "key" line in your xorg.conf to get the proper resolution running. You need to set the nVidia driver option "IgnoreEDID" to "true" in the proper section of the file, like so (this is in the orignal and new example xorg.conf files that follow): 

  soit : 

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Videocard0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "NVIDIA"

        BoardName   "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800"

        Option      "IgnoreEDID" "True"

EndSection

```

----------

## spider312

Tout d'abord, merci de vos réponse *MickTux wrote:*   

> [EDIT2]: regarde par là (dit si tu nous postais ton xorg.conf cela éviterait de poster des liens que tu as déjà vu enfin peut être...) http://www.linuxworld.net.nz/sager9860wiki/index.php?title=X.org_setup et qui nous dit :  *Quote:*   To get the nVidia drivers to work at 1680x1050, you will need to tweek the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by hand. The key was to add a special "ModeLine" option and "dpms" setting to the "Monitor" section: 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> ...

 ça d'accord, c'est la situation actuelle (enfin presque), c'est à dire que j'ai des données telles que les modelines que je ne comprends pas (et qui d'ailleurs sont différentes de celles là), et qui sont surement adaptées à un autre appareil, hors je voudrais connaitre la "regle" qui me permettrais de trouver quelque-chose d'adapté à mon materiel

J'ai une mauvaise experience avec des modelines qui ont fait "perdre" une résolution à un écran CRT, et je voulais savoir comment les modelines marchaient avec un TFT afin d'être sur de ne pas faire d'erreur avec ce laptop qui m'a couté quelques mois d'économies  :Wink: 

Je vais en effet essayer de contacter Transtec, mais bon j'ai un doute sur la constructivité de leur réponse

Puis à l'occase, j'essayerais ce soft qui lit les données depuis l'écran, je ne le connaissais pas, j'avais testé avec l'outil de knoppix qui ne m'avait rien retourné de conculant (au passage, aucun live-cd n'a réussi à m'afficher une résolution potable, mais je n'ai pas encore essayé la dernière knoppix)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

```
VBE/DDC service about to be called

        Report DDC capabilities

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x0 cx=0x0

        Function supported

        Call successful

        Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers

        Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC2 transfers

        0 seconds per 128 byte EDID block transfer

        Screen is not blanked during DDC transfer

Reading next EDID block

VBE/DDC service about to be called

        Read EDID

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x1 cx=0x0

        Function supported

        Call failed
```

Donc tand pis pour le get-edid  :Crying or Very sad:  il marche aussi bien que le knoppix-dccinfo

Mais justement, mon interrogation à la base c'est que tout ça est nécéssaire pour les CRT uniquement, donc à quoi servent les modelines sur un TFT, si c'est juste à forcer la main à xorg, pourquoi le fait de préciser la résolution ne suffit pas ? Bref, je suis paumé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Hier, par désespoir, je me suis mis à récupérer des confs d'xorg avec des modelines et hsync/vsync qui étaient censés marcher pour cette résolution, et après quelques essais, j'ai enfin eu un fonctionnement ressemblant à ce que je cherchais, mais mainteant, j'aimerais comprendre 

 

Désolé j'ai mal regardé ton poste...pas réveillé peut être  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bdz

La dernière knoppix c'est pas évident qu'elle fonctionne mieux que les autres a ce niveau. J'ai essayé knoppix dvd 4.0 sur mon portable -> résolution en 1024x768 au ieu de 1280x800.

Sinon pour les modelines, il faut savoir que c'est pas une science exacte. Deja certaines valeurs peuvent être légèrement modifiées sans changer le résultat.

Ensuite quand tu as un écran LCD connecté en numérique à la carte graphique (ce qui doit être le cas de tous les portables modernes) certaines informations des modelines ne sont pas du tout utilisées (il n'y a pas d'histoire de frequence de raffraichissement ou de marges non affichées dans ce cas la)

----------

## spider312

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hier, par désespoir, je me suis mis à récupérer des confs d'xorg avec des modelines et hsync/vsync qui étaient censés marcher pour cette résolution, et après quelques essais, j'ai enfin eu un fonctionnement ressemblant à ce que je cherchais, mais mainteant, j'aimerais comprendre  
> 
> Désolé j'ai mal regardé ton poste...pas réveillé peut être 

 Y'a pas de mal, je te remercie quand même bien de ta réponse, ça me fera peut-être avancer  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Je crois (sans réellement en être persuadé) que les modelines sont nécessaires sur les derniers écrans qui sortent sur le marché aujourd'hui que si l' EDID de ces derniers est bloqué.

[EDIT] : Une petite question : tes modelines tu les as décrits dans ton xorg.conf à partir de ton Xor.0.log? (je sais ça explique pas le pourquoi du comment  :Rolling Eyes:  ) voir par ici : http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes

[EDIT2] : Il semble d'après ce que j'ai lu sur un post du forum nvnews que le mode 1680x1050 fonctionne avec les pilotes génériques "nv" et que....... que ça bug avec les pilotes made in nvidia et que ce chère constructeur ne semble pas vouloir rectifier le tir ....  :Sad: 

----------

## spider312

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> [EDIT2] : Il semble d'après ce que j'ai lu sur un post du forum nvnews que le mode 1680x1050 fonctionne avec les pilotes génériques "nv" et que....... que ça bug avec les pilotes made in nvidia et que ce chère constructeur ne semble pas vouloir rectifier le tir .... 

 avec nv et vesa, c'était 1024x768 only  :Crying or Very sad:  (désolé, j'avais oublié de préciser ça)Last edited by spider312 on Wed Sep 28, 2005 10:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## spider312

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> [EDIT] : Une petite question : tes modelines tu les as décrits dans ton xorg.conf à partir de ton Xor.0.log? (je sais ça explique pas le pourquoi du comment  ) voir par ici : http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes

 Bon bin bien sur ce n'est pas applicable à ma machine, puisque le log ne dit rien, xorg ne détecte aucune info et utilise les reglages par défaut, qui doivent être très prudents, donc pas de résolution "exotique"  :Confused: 

----------

## spider312

Voila la conf : http://leonard.spider-serv.net/~spider/xorg.conf

Et pour les logs, je n'en ai déja plus de concluants, tout ce que j'ai c'est le message spécifique à la résolution que je voulais quand je ne pouvais pas l'avoir : 

```
(II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (no mode of this name)

(II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)
```

Ce qui voudrait dire que le "mode" n'existe pas et qu'il faut le créer avec une modeline ou une sous-section "mode" donc ? mais pourquoi elle n'existe pas, et comment être sur que le mode créé est le bon ?

Au cas ou : 

Un log actuel (donc avec le 1680 qui marche) : http://leonard.spider-serv.net/~spider/Xorg.0.log

Un log apparement provenant d'un boot avec nesa ou nv : http://leonard.spider-serv.net/~spider/Xorg.1.log

d'ailleurs, si on pouvait m'expliquer à quoi servent les modules que je charge (le fichier de conf viens d'un xorgcfg à la base)

----------

## zeubi

voila des renseignements sur les modelines :

http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-Video-Timings-HOWTO/index.html

j'espere que ca pourra t'aider.

----------

